# tourists



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all,

A group of us are heading out to Istanbul and Cappadocia over the next week and would love any insiders opinions about things to do apart from the usual touristy things? 

any restaurants you recommend?

And about the balloon rides in cappadocia... any recommendations there?

Also how much daily expenses should we prepare for? We are aiming at a 2-3* experience low-to-mid budget 

Thanks in advance for all your help


----------

